# PS Elements: RAW Dateien Stapelverarbeitung Schwarzweiß



## HPB (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte RAW-Dateien im batch in SW als JPG speichern. Zudem möchte sie automatisch schärfen+Auto-kontrast einstellen.

Über "mehrere Dateien verarbeiten" scheint das nicht zu klappen. Ich habe mal gegoogelt aber uach nichts gefunden. Das lässt sich doch bestimmt automatisieren, oder?

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## regurge (31. Juli 2010)

in Photoshop gibts dazu den Zusatzbutton synchronisieren, den gibt es in Elements aber leider nicht.

In Elements kann man aber alle Rohdaten die du ändern möchtest einmal öffnen, sodass sie zunächst in CameraRaw sind. Anschließend markiert man alle Bilder und alle Einstellungen die du nun triffst werden für alle markierten Bilder übernommen und dann brauchst du nur mehr alle Bilder speichern.


----------

